# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  TPU Prototype needed Size - 6.5 inches tall x 9 inches wide

## socialscoot

I have a prototype that I need printed with TPU material. I can provide .pdf and .stp file but files are too large to attach on forum. Please see attached screen shot. Can someone provide quote and timeframe to complete? Thanks!

----------


## curious aardvark

got a diameter and a height ?  Preferably in millimetres.
also - what's an '.stp' file ?

----------


## socialscoot

I have found a solution, thanks for your inquiry.

----------


## TommyDee

STEP is a generic CAD output file from most CAD systems dealing with geometry.
These files maintain the exact intelligence of the structure.
Most applications that can import STEP [.stp] can export STL.

Good you found an answer SS...  
I can't for the life of me read the data from the tiny postage stamp image allowed in these forums for newcomers.

...Looking real hard I can kinda see a 9" diameter and 1/8" walls.  I'm gonna have to find a way to print flexibles with my printers  :Smile: 

Good luck with your project!

----------


## curious aardvark

flexibles are pretty straightforward. 
What printers do you have ?

----------


## TommyDee

3D Systems Cube3 and CubePro.  CubePro requires a special extruder setup [0.5mm v. 0.35 non-replaceable] and flexibles have never been offered for Cube3... but its been done.

----------


## curious aardvark

I use a 0.5 mm nozzle for most things. 

Must be a way to use non-propriatary filament in at least one of them. 
Start with flexible pla. slightly more rigid and much easier to use than the polyurethane based 'rubber' filaments. 
Just as tough, but lacks the elasticity. 
My current favourite is sienoc flexible pla - good stuff !

----------


## TommyDee

Tagged for consideration.  Thanks.

----------

